# Stahl - A Watercolour



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

A watercolour I made of Aluyasha's Stahl.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much! It is beautiful. 
I like how you kept his fins droopy because they always were his whole life.


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------

